# Tincs with Nose Rub



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi

I posted a few weeks ago about a friend's trio of tincs.

One of the males had developed a discolored 'crater' around its nostrils which people on the forum had diagnosed as a nose rub. When the other male started developing a similar rub I took took the frogs from my friend and they are now at my place. 

In the 10 days since I've had them, I've separated them (none of them were left in the old tank because I figured the rub was caused by something in that tank) and have applied neosporin with a q-tip every few days. 

All three of the frogs are active and eating and I don't think that the wounds have gotten worse, but my questions are as follows:

1) How long should I keep applying neosporin?
2) When can I put the frogs back into a (new, safer) tank together? In other words, will the wound heal or will it always be discolored?


Thanks for your help!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't have any answers for you but thought I'd bring this back up for people who might know.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I got a pair of w.c. colbalts about 9+ months ago and I ran into the same problem...after making the openings to the cocohuts larger the nose rub problem stopped getting worse...but to this day I can still see the rub marks!!! The one thing I did different was I chose not to use any type of medicine...if I was lucky or otherwise they came thru the whole ordeal in great condition and they are doing great to this day...
By the way ...I got them from Eric Ivins at south central herpetological...


----------



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

(thanks Kris)


Erik - did the wound get "better" - meaning, does the scar look the same as the wound?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

OmerFriedman said:


> (thanks Kris)
> 
> 
> Erik - did the wound get "better" - meaning, does the scar look the same as the wound?


Yes it got way better..but you can see some discoloration....and maybe a slight "dent"!!!


----------

